

Review My Startup: clan.cx, fast StarCraft 2 clan hosting - henryprecheur

I left my job 9 months ago, took 5 months off, and worked on clan.cx for 4 months. I got the idea for after reading http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=423249: the author started a WoW guild's hosting site, and was profitable right away. I made a rapid calculation and though that a site to host StarCraft 2 clans could be a viable business.<p>The site is still pretty minimal, there's a forum and people can import their profile from Battle.net. I try to keep the site fast, I think speed is the most important feature for a web app whatever its function is.<p>I didn't accomplish much after 4 months, I've spent far too much time working on sexy things like a Redis ORM in Python (to be released soonish).<p>If you want to try it out, you can use the staging site http://dev.clan.cx/ --the database is reseted once in a while, It wont keep you personnal information, or http://clan.cx/ if you plan to stick around ;)<p>1. How would you charge for this? I was thinking to charge around $10/month for up to 50 active users, and $25/m for unlimited users + custom domain + other goodies.<p>2. I feel that the site is empty and lack features. Maybe that's because I've been working on it for so long that I lost some perspective. What do you think?<p>3. I'm planning to promote the site by posting on forums. I think I could also sponsor some events, players, &#38; casters to promote the site. Any other ideas?
======
whatwhatwhat
>I'm planning to promote the site by posting on forums.

You should have started there. You still _could_ of course

Find someone that wants something like a hosted sc2 clan website, perhaps,
then make it into just what they want. And dont take 4 months to finish....

